# Photos of My Olympic Archery Setup



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi. I am opening this thread as I am curious to see the Olympic Rigs that are being used by the posters on this
forum. I will start with mine. Regards
Norman


----------



## LeArcher (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is mine at the range, I think I love my bow than my girlfriend sometimes )) :darkbeer:


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Shouldn't this thread be called 'Show off your sexy bow?" 

Anyways, I haven't even shown off my setup yet but this is what I have and plan to upgrade in the future. (upgraded to -> ). If you have upgrade suggestions then please let me know. 





Samick Athlete 25" RH Riser -> PSE X-Appeal 25" RH (in a few years)
SF Premium Carbon Recurve Limbs 22#/Short -> Samick Privilege 24#/Short (might seem like a downgrade from Wood/Carbon to Wood/Glass, but it's for economic reasons; and I'm still pondering when's a good time to get Medium limbs.)
Cartel X-Pert Carbon Sight -> Shibuya Ultimate RC Standard Aluminum sight 
Cartel Carbon 30" Stabilizer -> W&W HMC PLUS Carbon Stabilizer 30"
Cartel Carbon 10" Side Rods x2 -> W&W HMC PLUS Side Rod 10" x2
Shibuya Ultima V-Bar
Beiter Clicker

Not shown: 
AAE Super Sling
Black Mamba finger tab
Easton Range Lite Quiver
Shibuya Magnetic Arrow Rest -> Hoyt Super Rest (If my rest breaks or something.)


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi TwilightSea, That rig doesn't seem to need any upgrade unless you are a very advanced archer and if money is no problem. If you do
want to upgrade I would go to a higher end Samick riser and Samick Carbon Medium limbs, Shibuya Sight, plunger and rest. Your rig is very very nice an I bet it shoots good. Regards
Norman


----------



## SoMe0nE2tAlK2 (May 7, 2013)

Here's mine at the same range as LeArcher


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

nice sight and stab


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I totally forgot to add the plunger and now the edit time ran out. I have a Shibuya DX plunger. I'd like to at least upgrade the Cartel pieces since I feel those are great for beginners (and I want to get at least a high-quality sight since sooner or later; that sight's gonna break if it keeps falling out.) Norm, why a higher end Samick vs., the X-appeal? I've heard lots of good stuff about it.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

TwilightSea said:


> I totally forgot to add the plunger and now the edit time ran out. I have a Shibuya DX plunger. I'd like to at least upgrade the Cartel pieces since I feel those are great for beginners (and I want to get at least a high-quality sight since sooner or later; that sight's gonna break if it keeps falling out.) Norm, why a higher end Samick vs., the X-appeal? I've heard lots of good stuff about it.


Hi. My dream Olympic Rig would be a Samick Xenotech Riser and Samick Masters Limbs only because of personal taste. I could be happy with a Win&Win Winnex Riser and Win&Win Limbs also. I don't like the geometry of the PSE X-appeal and I haven't seen
many World Class archers shooting the X-Appeal but that is a matter of personal choice. The PSE is a good riser. Regards
Norman
PS: On the other hand if I were going to buy a Compound it would be a PSE.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Of course world class archers won't use the x-appeal when Hoyt gives them their bows.  I love thenx-appeal's geometry and think from visual standpoint, it looks rather sexy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

TwilightSea said:


> Of course world class archers won't use the x-appeal when Hoyt gives them their bows.  I love thenx-appeal's geometry and think from visual standpoint, it looks rather sexy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Twighlight Sea. It is kind of sexy but some people like blondes, others brunettes and other red heads. Regards

Norman


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's mine:










Pretty much the same rig as Norman's.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

jocala said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jocala, That is a very pretty rig. My wife also busted my chops as she told me I should get it in red. She was right.
I am having some graphics done to make the limbs a little bit more classy. Will post photos as soon as they are
done. Regards
Norman


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Norman  --BTW, what clicker did you get for your riser?


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

jocala said:


> Thanks Norman  --BTW, what clicker did you get for your riser?


Hi Jocala, I got a Beiter Black .025 Clicker. It is on the bow and I am just beginning to get the hang of it. Regards
Norman


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks. Clicker's the next gizmo to buy, I think..


----------



## Kumikaine (Dec 9, 2012)

Because you can never have enough SF Forged Pluses in one thread lol


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

This is the Sexus, with stubby Borders:


































Pieced together from at least a dozen sources, all second hand. The only thing I bought "new" was the string my coach made. Just finally tuned it at the cranked down weight today, and I love her. She's dreamy.


----------



## JMAjustin (Aug 10, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> This is the Sexus, with stubby Borders:
> 
> View attachment 1722702
> 
> ...


Woodley seriously seems like a desert in these pictures lmao.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

It's been awfully dry, yes. The field could use some love, but this is the short range.

Plus I popped some flash to shine up the bling.


----------



## JMAjustin (Aug 10, 2012)

I've actually never been there when there's not a ton of people at the short range, so I'm always on the field. Which definitely needs a little bit more than love..


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

You called your bow Sexus? Heh, I named mine Artemis.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

TwilightSea said:


> You called your bow Sexus? Heh, I named mine Artemis.


While its a nod to Henry Miller, this bow is a limited production of Hoyt's Nexus, 001/001. It was created 13% sexier than the Nexus, hand rubbed with Jennifer Lawrence's running suit from "Silver Linings Playbook" by Satan herself, and deserves the designation.

Artemis is a great name!


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

MickeyBisco said:


> While its a nod to Henry Miller, this bow is a limited production of Hoyt's Nexus, 001/001. It was created 13% sexier than the Nexus, hand rubbed with Jennifer Lawrence's running suit from "Silver Linings Playbook" by Satan herself, and deserves the designation.
> 
> Artemis is a great name!


That is a real hot looking Nexus. Is it a polished finish or is it bare metal tooling marks?


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

JMAjustin said:


> I've actually never been there when there's not a ton of people at the short range, so I'm always on the field. Which definitely needs a little bit more than love..


 I've got a chance to shoot the short range a couple times. I had to play hooky from work and go in the middle of the day on a weekday during a time of year when school is in session.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

archerynooblol said:


> That is a real hot looking Nexus. Is it a polished finish or is it bare metal tooling marks?


Bare. Just stripped its ungodly white paint off, and a little Brillo action.


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

Was thinking this thread needed a few border pics!!

When I get around to it... I'll snap some photos of mine


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MK Korea all the way. 

Blue MKX10 riser with Vera limbs, and Gold MKX10 riser with Vera limbs, Fuse stabs, Beiter plungers, Sureloc Quest Xs and Beiter clickers. 


View attachment 1805206


Smooth and sweet. 


Chris


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

nice thread to revive. Will post a pic in the morning with the new gear i bought.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Hoyt Nexus and assorted parts.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Nothing new but when I upgrade my limbs I will replace the arrowrest to a hoyt super rest


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

Another sf forged plus. Samick extreme limbs ,Shibuya ultima sight and currently just using the krossen long rod off my compound.


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> MK Korea all the way.
> 
> Blue MKX10 riser with Vera limbs, and Gold MKX10 riser with Vera limbs, Fuse stabs, Beiter plungers, Sureloc Quest Xs and Beiter clickers.
> 
> ...


First class setup for an outstanding archer and all around great guy!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Ole Gertrude sat upon the shelf a few years at Lancaster as younger, prettier girls came and went. As a deep discount was offered the odd girl had become more attractive. She asked me upon the un-boxing, "do I look fat in this dress?", nahh you'll be fine with a few accessories. She treats me right and never talks back, although she looks fat, she's light and docile.
W&W TF Apecs wearing her winter limbs 26# Samick Athletes, Bernies Lite Hawk stabs, 25" main, 14" sides, Spigarelli Carbon-30 sight.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

w8lon said:


> Ole Gertrude sat upon the shelf a few years at Lancaster as younger, prettier girls came and went. As a deep discount was offered the odd girl had become more attractive. She asked me upon the un-boxing, "do I look fat in this dress?", nahh you'll be fine with a few accessories. She treats me right and never talks back, although she looks fat, she's light and docile.
> W&W TF Apecs wearing her winter limbs 26# Samick Athletes, Bernies Lite Hawk stabs, 25" main, 14" sides, Spigarelli Carbon-30 sight.
> View attachment 1805401


Always glad to see giving risers a home.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Just got my new limbs and sight last night. Spent some time today putting everything on plane and lined up. 

Now to just make some time to shoot it. 

I call it Blue Steel. The magnum upgrade is still being worked on. 

LH Hoyt GMX 25 inch 
Medium Hoyt F7 wood core limbs #34
Sure loc Quest-X sight
Beiter plunger and clicker
Shibuya rest 
Easton x10 long rod.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

TwilightSea said:


> Nothing new but when I upgrade my limbs I will replace the arrowrest to a hoyt super rest


Use them on all my bows. Best rest and super cost effective. 



lowellhigh79 said:


> First class setup for an outstanding archer and all around great guy!


wow, thank you.


Chris


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I havr a shibuya ultima rest and I'm tired of having to constantly adjust it...


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice thread.
I used to find compounds cooler looking...now I am not sure why.
I love the graceful lines of a recurve.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I always found compounds to be ugly machinations. I like sexy lines on recurves and old fashioned traditional longbows. Compounds looks like something out of Frankenstein.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

In all fairness our Oly Recurves are pretty Franken themselves. I still like the looks of them, but imagine those people from the 57th Championships that Vittorio posted trying to figure out what an ION-X with all the trimmings is?


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

27" inno Max with Border Hex6 BB2
Custom doinker Avancee's. 
And yes, purple makes it faster.

Lame Iphone Photo
View attachment 1806131


Real Camera Photo
View attachment 1806132


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah, 85 degrees, sunny and palm trees. 

Gotta love SoCal.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

DruFire said:


> 27" inno Max with Border Hex6 BB2
> Custom doinker Avancee's.
> And yes, purple makes it faster.
> 
> ...


+8 FPS with purple stabilisers.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

We should rename this thread recurve porn


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

*Mkx10*

Just got it set up today. Awesome bow, quiet and very solid shooting riser with very little vibration. I would also like to thank Eddie from MK Korea archery. He was outstanding to deal with.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

rookcaca said:


> Just got it set up today. Awesome bow, quiet and very solid shooting riser with very little vibration. I would also like to thank Eddie from MK Korea archery. He was outstanding to deal with.


nice, and first left handed one i have seen. You will love this riser. I would not trade mine for anything.


Chris


----------



## Gurml (Aug 21, 2013)

And here's my Forged+


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

rookcaca said:


> Just got it set up today. Awesome bow, quiet and very solid shooting riser with very little vibration. I would also like to thank Eddie from MK Korea archery. He was outstanding to deal with.


All I can say is Wow! Or maybe gorgeous!

I'd heard that the MKX10 can be unforgiving. Is that actually true or were those just words of someone with lots of bad habits?

-Kent W.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

williamskg6 said:


> All I can say is Wow! Or maybe gorgeous!
> 
> I'd heard that the MKX10 can be unforgiving. Is that actually true or were those just words of someone with lots of bad habits?
> 
> -Kent W.


I can only speak from my experience. I have had a few riser/limb combinations and I like the feel/shooting experience of this riser the best so far. I am shooting it with Win Win INNO Prime limbs. 

I still have a Win Win TF Apecs riser that I still shoot and I like this riser/limb combination a lot also, very different feeling from carbon to aluminum.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

What would you guys say is the most common color combo? I'm buying a new bow soon and that would be nice to know. 

SB


----------



## RiceFish (Nov 18, 2013)

Hard to say since it's mostly red, blue, black, and white risers with either w&w limbs which are mostly all white front and black back or hoyt limbs. Where I shoot I would say the dominant color choice is red. Don't see many yellow risers these days though.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I like my blue bow. I'd buy the new hoyt purple risers though.


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

You should make a poll on the riser colors, I'm very interested what is the 1st color choice for risers.
Anyone with the sky (light) blue sf forged+? I just can't find pics of it other than the official one


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

is it frowned upon to paint your riser or limbs? i guess does it affect performance?

Also I have never started a poll so maybe one of you guys should do it and post a link…I really want to know whats most popular.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

sbblackbelt said:


> is it frowned upon to paint your riser or limbs? i guess does it affect performance?
> 
> Also I have never started a poll so maybe one of you guys should do it and post a link…I really want to know whats most popular.


No it is not.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

gairsz said:


> No it is not.
> 
> View attachment 1880596


That is very well done…How'd you pull that off?

SB


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

sbblackbelt said:


> That is very well done…How'd you pull that off?
> 
> SB


I too would like to know that. Didn't think that stripping the paint on a CXT would be a good idea.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

That looks like the paint jobs from socal custom bows - could be wrong but it looks similar to the samples I've seen.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

No stripping would be necessary, scuff, mask off, and paint away. Body shops rarely go down to metal during repaint on a car if substrate is good.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

sbblackbelt said:


> That is very well done…How'd you pull that off?
> 
> SB


Sharpies? :noidea:


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

sbblackbelt said:


> That is very well done…How'd you pull that off?
> 
> SB


I went down to the local auto paint store with the riser and and talked to the guys there. They set me up with the paint and tape to mask off the colors. Sanded the paint on the CXT with a scotch bright pad, and I already had an airbrush I bought and had never used.

The clear coat was flat. It is chipping in places now because I didn't sand the color coat before the final clear flat coat. It was the first time I had done anything like that so there were mistakes made along the way. Better and faster next time.

It was a lot of work.

Gary


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

gairsz said:


> No it is not.
> 
> View attachment 1880596


Can you upload more pictures of your bow, I want to see a full one. These colors are the colors that the flag of my country have. Nice paint job.


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

target1 said:


> Sharpies? :noidea:


Sharpies haha and some masking tape. 

@Gary - that is a pretty awesome first attempt. I can't wait to see the next one! Keep the pictures coming. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't mind me.... I just had a picture of your bow saved in an archery resources folder....

:>


----------



## sbblackbelt (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2196835

I finally started the riser color poll. I'm still very curious what color is most popular out there.


----------



## xamd (Feb 9, 2014)

Norman! I met you at Heritage Outdoors. I just sent you a PM - I hope it got there, if it didn't let me know!


----------

